# Travel Insurance for over 65 ?



## OneQuestion (22 Mar 2007)

My parents are looking for single trip travel insurance - both over 65.  In best buys I've read AA are good for over 75s - any recommendations for over 65 ?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Mar 2007)

See this thread:

Best value travel insurance

And the many others on the same topic in this forum (use the search).

See my post here.


----------



## Gulliver (22 Mar 2007)

Make sure that they also have up-to-date European Health Insurance Card - free from www.ehic.ie if travelling in Europe


----------



## Megan (23 Mar 2007)

If they have VHI they should check with them it might work out cheaper for over 65's.


----------



## ang1170 (23 Mar 2007)

Check out today's Irish Times, business section page 9.


----------



## BillK (24 Mar 2007)

My current account with LloydsTSB here in Englandincludes travel insurance for my self and my wife up to the age of 75.
Don't Irish banks have similar deals?


----------



## Geri Atrick (25 Mar 2007)

Is travel insurance necessary . If I go to England I do not take out insurance why should I do so if I go to Europe where Health cover is probably better than here (E111). I realise that if you are on a package holiday it is compulsory but if you are going independently why bother. The last package holiday I went on I was referred to a specialist insurer in England who gave me a third degree  inquisition before agreeing to cover me . My wife lost her hearing aid and guess what - that was not covered . When we went to Italy last year ( with Ryanair ) we skipped the insurance bit and the hassle it involves for the over 70s.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Mar 2007)

Geri Atrick said:


> Is travel insurance necessary .


It depends on one's risk factors, attitude to risk, ability to "self insure" etc.


> (E111).


You mean EHIC?


> I realise that if you are on a package holiday it is compulsory


No it's not.


----------



## rtreacy (26 Mar 2007)

OneQuestion said:


> My parents are looking for single trip travel insurance - both over 65. In best buys I've read AA are good for over 75s - any recommendations for over 65 ?


 
I read about a website called insureme.ie who offer travel insurance up to 86 years of age?


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Mar 2007)

There was an article on travel insurance for over 65s in Fridays Irish Times Business supplement.


----------



## traktor7 (6 Nov 2008)

maybe you should to observe my page for the info.


----------

